# Nexus 7 tablet



## GoFigureItOut (Aug 27, 2016)

A few months ago, I purchased a Nexus 7 tablet. At the time, I wasn't using it; so I let a friend borrow it.

When I got the device back, it was riddle with viruses! I did a soft reset and the viruses were back—the same thing ensued with a hard reset. I was wondering is it possible to completely wipe the storage unit? Like  DD but for flash storages.


----------



## erixx (Aug 28, 2016)

No idea, amazing that this happens! Never had a virus in years. Talks miles about bad taste visiting sites! hahaha Burn it and buy a new one.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2016)

factory reset it in the recovery, not within the rom itself.


if its been fully infected you might need to google how to flash a stock rom to it, or even get a custom recovery on there to manually wipe all partitions (and manually reinstall a stock or custom rom)


----------



## Frogger (Aug 28, 2016)

You should find all you need   http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2016)

@lorraine walsh  did you actually read the op?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Yes I did, but why'd you ask that?



perhaps find out what a nexus 7 is, before linking to ad-filled websites that have zero relevance to the problem?


----------

